# Insurance



## stuarttunstall (12 May 2018)

Hello again

Yet more advice for a returning cyclist after 35 years.... 

As some of you know I am due to collect my first bike after a 35 year break... now, as this has cost me a lot of money I am looking at sorting insurance out.... Evans Cycles offer there own scheme which seems reasonable to me at just over £107

It includes UK Cover, theft and accidental damage, new for old up to 3 years old and £1 Million of Public Liability and Personal accident

What do you think? Who do you recommend? 

I did send Evans insurance and email but the email address seems wrong so I sent Thistle insurance who do the policy an email a couple of days ago but so far no reply, which I think is a bad sign personally  

Any help as usual would be appreciated..

Stu


----------



## swee'pea99 (12 May 2018)

I don't know (never had insurance) but a quick google threw up this https://www.moneysupermarket.com/home-insurance/bicycle-insurance/ which seems worth a read.


----------



## stuarttunstall (12 May 2018)

Never thought to look there lol ...... Thank you..


----------



## Sharky (12 May 2018)

Been a member of Cycling UK (aka CTC) for years for their 1/3rd party insurance and accident help (have used the latter as well!), British cycling are similar.
But have never bothered to insure my bikes. Never leave them unattended, apart from when I was about 12 and my first road bike got nicked from outside Woolies. Always think if you save the premiums, you can justify buying a new bike if it is nicked.


----------



## DCLane (12 May 2018)

I'm with British Cycling, which covers the personal liability issue. CTC also does the same.

My bikes are covered on the house insurance, with any over £2.5k specified.


----------



## Ticktockmy (12 May 2018)

Both my bikes are on my household insurance Mind I have never had to make a claim so dont know how good they would be if I had to Claim.


----------



## stuarttunstall (12 May 2018)

I will check the home insurance....


----------



## lane (12 May 2018)

You need to check lock requirements which can be onerous in that you have to use a lock of a certain standard e.g. sold secure gold which will be heavy to carry. This seems to be standard on all cycle insurance policies. Some house insurance will cover your bike without this requirement for example John Lewis and a few others. Read the small print. As noted Cycling UK membership includes liability insurance.


----------



## mjr (12 May 2018)

House insurance, including personal liability and legal.


----------



## slowmotion (12 May 2018)

Mine are covered on the contents and building insurance. £2500 worth of cover for about £19 (if I remember correctly), including foreign trips. Personal liability cover is with Cycling UK.


----------



## vickster (12 May 2018)

Sticky here

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/insurance-and-cycling.118438/

Home insurance through esure here, barely adds anything to have bikes covered, up to £1500 IIRC, then have to be named on policy. Home and away as long as locked


----------



## stuarttunstall (13 May 2018)

Thanks for the advice, I never thought of using the home insurance, I will speak to them when the bike arrives and see what they come up with


----------



## vickster (13 May 2018)

stuarttunstall said:


> Thanks for the advice, I never thought of using the home insurance, I will speak to them when the bike arrives and see what they come up with


You may well be covered up to say £500 which should be on the schedule. Might only be at home though. Check if or how it’ll need to be secured while in the house/shed/garage


----------



## stuarttunstall (13 May 2018)

I will send them an email an see what they say, think unspecified limit on ours is about £2000 would need to check, more if specified but that will cover the bike... 

May be worth getting it specified anyway... 

For now I am only using it around home so it will be kept in a locked garage when not in use, but I also intend to lock/secure the bike even when in there just to be safe or extra secure..


----------



## vickster (13 May 2018)

stuarttunstall said:


> I will send them an email an see what they say, think unspecified limit on ours is about £2000 would need to check, more if specified but that will cover the bike...
> 
> May be worth getting it specified anyway...
> 
> For now I am only using it around home so it will be kept in a locked garage when not in use, but I also intend to lock/secure the bike even when in there just to be safe or extra secure..


The unspecified limit might be different for bikes so do check. Away from homemeabs not in the house so presuming you mean to ride on roads and want it covered against theft, you’ll need to check

Ref locking in the garage, get a ground anchor and a big chain


----------



## stuarttunstall (13 May 2018)

Good point ... Ground anchor and chain sounds good lol


----------



## lane (13 May 2018)

Irrespective of insurance a locked garage is not adequate security - I speak from experience. Ground anchor and big chain are, as noted above, what you will need.


----------



## lane (13 May 2018)

https://securityforbikes.com/torc-ground-anchor.php

Have a look at this website for good advice and products


----------



## stuarttunstall (13 May 2018)

lane said:


> Irrespective of insurance a locked garage is not adequate security - I speak from experience. Ground anchor and big chain are, as noted above, what you will need.



I will take a look, can always anchor it to the garage wall/floor...


----------



## stuarttunstall (13 May 2018)

lane said:


> https://securityforbikes.com/torc-ground-anchor.php
> 
> Have a look at this website for good advice and products



Excellent, thank you I will take a look


----------



## mjr (14 May 2018)

Alarms are good if you can hear it from the house and disturb the thief, or at least picture them for the police.


----------



## lane (14 May 2018)

mjr said:


> Alarms are good if you can hear it from the house and disturb the thief, or at least picture them for the police.



Yes agreed - I got a reasonably cheap one for the garage from screwfix - easy to install and very loud.


----------



## Serge (14 May 2018)

Isn't it such a bloody shame that we have to jump through all these hoops to protect our property?

In any sane world it would be enough to have your bike locked up in a garage.

Maybe I'm just an idealist. 

Maybe I've just had too much wine. 

Definitely it's time for bed.


----------



## simongt (15 May 2018)

Sharky said:


> Always think if you save the premiums, you can justify buying a new bike if it is nicked.


We originally thought about having our bikes insured, but likewise, the cost of insuring eleven bikes would have been prohibitive and the money we have saved on premiums over the years we think more than justifies our view. 
Put a decent quality lock on the bike and secure it in plain view.


----------



## lane (15 May 2018)

Except when you leave the house one morning and find 3 bikes have disapeared from the garage overnight. I was pleased they were covered on my house insurance. Agreed there is a balance re premiums, which also go up when you make a claim.


----------



## NorthernDave (15 May 2018)

You may well already have cover on your home insurance, or be able to add it for a small additional charge depending on the value of your bike(s) and what you need.

I've got specific bike cover through Bikmo though as it meets my needs and it was an increasing faff making sure that the house insurance provided the cover I needed: https://bikmo.com/


----------



## stuarttunstall (15 May 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> You may well already have cover on your home insurance, or be able to add it for a small additional charge depending on the value of your bike(s) and what you need.
> 
> I've got specific bike cover through Bikmo though as it meets my needs and it was an increasing faff making sure that the house insurance provided the cover I needed: https://bikmo.com/



Thanks for the link, looks just what I need...


----------



## PaulSB (16 May 2018)

I have always found cover on our household insurance to be by far the most competitive option. The specialist bike insurance companies appear to be vastly overpriced. 

Chose a quality insurer and speak on the phone to clarify queries.

One thing to be aware of is what constitutes locking your bike and any quirks in the cover. Sometimes it’s crazy. My policy requires the Bikes to be locked to something immovable. Locked to my bike rack on the car boot = insured. In the back of my car = uninsured!!!!


----------



## simongt (16 May 2018)

PaulSB said:


> One thing to be aware of is what constitutes locking your bike and any quirks in the cover.


And I think you'll also find that some insurers go so far as to specify a particular type / standard of lock which you have to use to be covered and then said lock would probably have to be replaced every time the lock coy. upgrades the lock specs.


----------



## iluvmybike (16 May 2018)

Try Bikmo+ if you are online. Cycling UK & British Cycling don't cover the bike - only 3rd party public liability. Some house insurances have some cover but usually very limited and check conditions - usually pretty stringent


----------



## Lavender Rose (17 May 2018)

I am with PedalSure. I have both my Allez and Diverge insured (with competition add-on as I do Duathlon) for £8.47 per month, unsure of the excess. They have always been helpful over the phone and email if I have had queries.


----------



## lane (17 May 2018)

In my experience the specialist bike insurers are all very stringent and without exception require a sold secure - often gold - lock. Some house insurance companies e.g. John Lewis just require tha the bike is locked. Read the small print.


----------



## Lavender Rose (17 May 2018)

PedalSure state that if a bike is worth under £1000 (which mine both are) You only require a Bronze Sold Secure. You can get a list on their site. I am contemplating getting a Hiplock. 
https://www.hiplok.com/product/hiplok-fx-red-cable-lock/
https://www.hiplok.com/product/hiplok-pop-cyan/

These are around £19.99 and are worth buying and using, especially if something were to happen and in the event of a claim.

PedalSure as well have the line about an "immovable object" - however, this seems pretty standard that people would attach bikes to these structures. I would never leave my bike attached the car and go somewhere else for a long period of time - there are opportunists everywhere. I do not blame companies for not covering theft in this way, I am lucky I can fit the bike in the car - so if I had it on the rack and then had to go somewhere, I could remove from the rack and put both in the car and covered. 

This seems to be the general rule amongst companies:
"_For bikes valued up to and including £1,000 we require that the bike is secured with a Sold Secure Bronze, Silver or Gold rated bicycle, motor scooter or motorbike lock. For bikes valued between £1,000 and £2,000 we require that the bike is secured with a Sold Secure Silver or Gold rated bicycle, motor scooter or motorbike lock, and for bikes valued at or over £2,000 we require that the bike is secured with a Sold Secure Gold rated bicycle, motor scooter or motorbike lock._"

I am going to be purchasing a lock, most likely the Hiplok for summer cycling as I plan to do quite a few solo rides. It just gives me that extra mental security too!


----------



## vickster (17 May 2018)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> I am with PedalSure. I have both my Allez and Diverge insured (with competition add-on as I do Duathlon) for £8.47 per month, unsure of the excess. They have always been helpful over the phone and email if I have had queries.


Suspect it's more if you live in an urban area or one with high levels of bike theft


----------



## Lavender Rose (17 May 2018)

I guess so....its like any type of insurance - there are geographical factors. I was just giving as an example


----------



## vickster (17 May 2018)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> I guess so....its like any type of insurance - there are geographical factors. I was just giving as an example


Indeed. However, given my home insurance for buildings and contents is under £300. My bikes up to £1500 are covered so I'm certainly not paying £100 a year to insure them. May well have a bigger excess though than a cycle only policy


----------



## Alex H (5 Oct 2018)

iluvmybike said:


> Try Bikmo+ if you are online. Cycling UK & British Cycling don't cover the bike - only 3rd party public liability. Some house insurances have some cover but usually very limited and check conditions - usually pretty stringent



Bikmo quote for the 2 bikes in my sig - £295.32


----------



## vickster (5 Oct 2018)

Alex H said:


> Bikmo quote for the 2 bikes in my sig - £295.32


Try your home insurers...

Bikmo seem to charge about 10% of value in premiums


----------



## PaulSB (5 Oct 2018)

Alex H said:


> Bikmo quote for the 2 bikes in my sig - £295.32



Most good home insurance policies will cover bikes. I paid £267 for my buildings, contents, out buildings and garden equipment this year. This includes unspecified bikes to the value of £8000 world wide. The only proviso being the bikes must be locked to an immovable object. This gives rise to the bizarre situation whereby a bike lockef on a rack on the car is insured. A bike in the back of the car is not.

My policy is with Halifax.

In my opinion if you have good house contents cover specialist bike insurance is wasted money - in fact it's a rip off.


----------



## vickster (6 Oct 2018)

[QUOTE 5402297, member: 9609"]Does household insurance cover 3rd party if you do some damage when out ?[/QUOTE]
Sometimes, depends on terms of policy or legal cover. You can get 3rd party indemnity pretty reasonably though


----------



## lane (6 Oct 2018)

[QUOTE 5402303, member: 9609"]I doubt my household policy would cover me, the wording is not very convincing. Any pointers for third party cover?[/QUOTE]

Join Cycling UK who provide cover as part of the membership package. Costs abot £3 a month.


----------



## NorthernDave (6 Oct 2018)

British Cycling or whatever CTC are called now - BC membership is about £30-odd a year and includes TP liability cover along with lots of other benefits of increasingly debatable value.


----------



## vickster (6 Oct 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> British Cycling or whatever CTC are called now - BC membership is about £30-odd a year and includes TP liability cover along with lots of other benefits of increasingly debatable value.


Ride is now £39, although get 10% off if commit to annual direct debit

https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/membership

CUK a bit more at £45
https://www.cyclinguk.org/join


----------



## vickster (6 Oct 2018)

[QUOTE 5402303, member: 9609"]I doubt my household policy would cover me, the wording is not very convincing. Any pointers for third party cover?[/QUOTE]
LCC used to offer for £11 a year but I think they've withdrawn and only full membership available

Wiggle Assist looks to be ok value at £24 a year (and with 20% off this month) but as with all of these read the Ts &Cs about what is covered or not, what you would get or have to pay in the event of a claim etc. E.g. Their personal liability is up to £1m, while BC is £10m

https://cycleinsurance2.wiggle.co.u...1.1550447230.1538818024-1368774136.1357469687


----------



## PaulSB (6 Oct 2018)

[QUOTE 5402297, member: 9609"]Does household insurance cover 3rd party if you do some damage when out ?[/QUOTE]

I think it's an optional extra on mine which I declined. BC membership covers me for that when I'm cycling.


----------



## mjr (6 Oct 2018)

vickster said:


> LCC used to offer for £11 a year but I think they've withdrawn and only full membership available
> 
> Wiggle Assist looks to be ok value at £24 a year (and with 20% off this month) but as with all of these read the Ts &Cs about what is covered or not, what you would get or have to pay in the event of a claim etc. E.g. Their personal liability is up to £1m, while BC is £10m
> 
> https://cycleinsurance2.wiggle.co.u...1.1550447230.1538818024-1368774136.1357469687


Yeah, LCC is now bundled like CTC and BC.

TSB and Lexham are two oft recommended standalones but I think you have to call one or both if you're not wanting theft insurance.


----------



## kingrollo (19 Nov 2018)

If you comply with the small print of many cycle insurance policies - you bikes probably won't get nicked anyway.

I brought one of these instead
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bicycle-wa...2616258&sr=8-1-spons&keywords=bike+trap&psc=1


----------



## ianrauk (19 Nov 2018)

kingrollo said:


> If you comply with the small print of many cycle insurance policies - you bikes probably won't get nicked anyway.
> 
> I brought one of these instead
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bicycle-wa...2616258&sr=8-1-spons&keywords=bike+trap&psc=1



hmmm..I do like it, it's a good idea. But the screws into the wall is a very weak point is it not? I don't think it would take much effort to pull that off a wall to take the bike and lock and deal with the lock later with an angle grinder.

Anyhoo.. I got myself one of these Asgard beauties to stash in my secret bunker.


----------



## kingrollo (19 Nov 2018)

ianrauk said:


> hmmm..I do like it, it's a good idea. But the screws into the wall is a very weak point is it not? I don't think it would take much effort to pull that off a wall to take the bike and lock and deal with the lock later with an angle grinder.
> 
> Anyhoo.. I got myself one of these Asgard beauties to stash in my secret bunker.
> View attachment 439551




The biketrap comes with security bolts - you hammer stars into the screw head after wards - so you can't unscrew it. Its a garage with an alarm, so if they get past alarm and somehow pull rack off wall, well they would probably get most things.
It beefs up my security - and is very quick to lock \ unlock - which is important to me. I don't think anything is 100%


----------



## ianrauk (19 Nov 2018)

kingrollo said:


> The biketrap comes with security bolts - you hammer stars into the screw head after wards - so you can't unscrew it. Its a garage with an alarm, so if they get past alarm and somehow pull rack off wall, well they would probably get most things.
> It beefs up my security - and is very quick to lock \ unlock - which is important to me. I don't think anything is 100%




Yep, it is a good option. My Asgard shed is also in my garage. But it is a complete faff putting a bike in there every evening after my commute so is for my other and my partners bikes. The Biketrap would be a good secondary option for me for the daily commuter.


----------

